# Devils Lake Report 6/8



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Winds and rain have made fishing a bit tough this past week for many
anglers. Those going out are reporting a lot of pike and white bass, but a
bit tougher walleye bite. Some of the better spots producing walleyes have
been the bridges of 57, 20, & the Mauvee, Pelican Lake, Howards Bay, Holy
Bay, Doc Hagens, New Mil and Old Mil Bays, Knudson's Bay, and Penny and New
Penny Bays. Shad raps, countdowns, and salmo's pitched into the edges of
trees and weeds have been working the best. Anglers are also slip bobbering
the trees in these areas and the area around Grahams Island State Park with
leeches and doing well on smaller more eating sized fish. Pike and white
bass are being caught along with walleyes in most all of these areas. Shore
fisherman are still doing well in the early morning and evening hours along
the rip rap of Hwy 57 near Acorn Ridge, Hwy 19 in the north end of Creel
Bay, and the area from Hwy 19 to the 281 intersection. Cranks and lindy
rigs tipped with leeches have been working the best. We wish the top 10 FLW
anglers the best of luck in their final day tomorrow. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

